# I feel I'm crazy!



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have IBS D and I'm always sick I just stoped eating because I am always sick I am on meds and I am seeing a therapist I feel sometimes like ending it all I don't know why I have 3 kids and I feel this way when I look at it when I'm feeling alright or everything is going good I don't feel this way I wonder if someone is going to figure out why I feel this way sometimes? I seem normal I do normal things I am not though I just can't take stress even a little I am on Klonopin 2mg a day and Celexa 40mg a day and they seem to work most of the time but what about those days when I can't get my self to stop thinking about the bad things in life? I don't want my kids to be without a mother and sometimes I feel I just can't stop myself I've tried to go to the inpatient but I always park in the parking lot of the Emergency room and think and leave after an hour.. My doctor even wanted to put me in inpatient but what good would that do after the feeling went away? Plus I have kids that need to be taken care of that is why I'm a house wife right? Plus my oldest needs braces and if I did inpatient I'd screw her over then we wouldn't be able to pay for them! I hope things get better quick I can't stand this rollar coaster I want off... I have D all the time and they told me it would stop liars! I have lost over 20 pounds in less than two months now just because of stress... I am starting to think I know more than the doctors do!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I feel your pain and totally understand what you are going through. I went through severe depression and landed in the er having a panic attack twice in the last 4 years. Both times I was put on Ativan for a short period of time and it really, really helped. In the mean time I am on 60mg of Celexa and am staring on Elavil for the first time tonight. For the most part, I live as normal life as an ibs'r can live but have stretches of time when I do the 'why me' thing and wonder why they come up with meds for toe fungus when they should be working on meds for us!! I realize I live in pain for my kids and pray they don't get this awful thing. Hope things get better for you soon. I am here if you need someone to talk to. Mindy


----------



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank you Mindy its hard when people around you don't understand what you are going throgh and I'm sure my husband gets sick of me telling him my problems if he even understands them at all if it wasn't for him I would have gone in but he was to buisy thinking about the money not like I wasn't but I'd rather be alive than dead...


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I stopped complaining to my husband years ago. Although he has been wonderful through all of this, I got tired of complaining about the same things over and over again when I know he can't truely understand what IBS is like. A few months ago, I found an IBS penpal to talk too. We complain to each other and give each other advice. It is really nice to have a friendship with a person who knows what you are going through everyday. There is a penpal link on the home page of this website. Find someone with your similar symptoms and tell them what's going on everyday. It nice to have the support.Mindy


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

psI am not ibs-d, but would be glad to talk to you if you want. You keep talking about wanting to be dead and it really concerns me. I am glued to my computer everyday because of my job. Mindy1597###etczone.com


----------



## 23568 (Feb 17, 2007)

hi im a new member on this site and im glad i have found others suffering from ibs.I read a letter on here about someone who has ibs and anxiety and feeling as though she cant cope and wants to end it all,well i know what its like to have anxiety as ive had it for years and it doesnt help the ibs.dont give up please as there are people who do listen,[not many].Ive been prescibed mebeverine for ibs,hope it will work as my tum is huge.I cant wear nice clothes as they make me look worse,especially tight tops.Im always nervous when i eat out my tum hurts so much,it ruins the evening or the time im meant to be having fun.Its embarrassing and i have no confidence.Its hard to relax when im out as i can never finish a meal and have to leave.Anyway im glad i have others with the same probs.


----------



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

I've finally decided if eating out or eating at home is going to kill my stomache to stop eating and have lost 20 pounds in a short time my husband is freaking out and I tell him that you don't have my problem you don't understand that when I eat I am going to pay for it! It seems to be worse to when I lay down I really hurt my pain just seems to get worse for some reason... Mindy I will email you soon -k- my email is davidandbobbie###netzero.com too! P.S. my stomache is always bloated and I hate that when I think all is well and I'm going to look good in something no it doesn't because I have a huge stomache because of the bloating too...


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

When I get bloated although I don't think I have IBS--just depression which does effect my stomach, you can buy these body slimming garments that tuck it away.


----------



## 13561 (Feb 28, 2007)

you know, i do get depressed from time to time. Last month, i got laid off, my bf breaks up with me, my ibs has been going all crazy,and even though i got job offers (which pay really good), i cant even work there because of my ibs. i was at the beach, pulled over, and i started crying my eyes out. i kept thinking "life isnt fair. why am i put into this situation?" well, in any case, you can always email me and we can talk , ok


----------



## 21185 (Dec 31, 2006)

(((Hugs))) Jade.I've always heard that you are not crazy if you think you are. It's when you don't think you are, now that's crazy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Gemini - words like "I feel like ending it all" - do you really mean that - or this a cry for help - in either case - you need to see a professional NOW - I know - I've got the t-shirt - I was in your position almost a year ago today and ended up in a psychiatric unit for 6 weeks. Not a picnic, I grant you, but probably the best place to be if you really are feeling that lousy.A year on I'm well, working, enjoying life and busy being a half-way decent mum to my 3 kids and wife to my husband. Life can look incredibly bleak at times can't it - but loads and I mean loads of us have been exactly where you are now and loving life today.Please, please go and get some help - you are not crazy but desperate.I wish you well, I really do - there is hope - tons of it - if you know where to look.Sue xxxx


----------

